# Chevy is losing a very loyal customer (lots of issues and long explanation)



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS purchased back in May of 2011. I purchased the car after trading in a 2000 Mercury Cougar that I paid $1,000 for, but I grew tired of needing to repair something every few months, and at one point was left stranded by the vehicle. I had no car payment on that car and I was only trading it in so I could get a more reliable car that was safer and had better fuel economy. My cruze currently has 31k miles on it, 80% of those miles are easy 65mph highway driving. I have a 70 mile round trip commute to work. This car has been an absolute nightmare. After only owning the vehicle a few months I noticed a grinding noise from inside the cabin that only presented itself while idling. I scheduled a service appointment and they couldn't diagnose it. A few weeks later it got worse so I scheduled another service appointment and again they still couldn't figure out what it was. After a few months of the problem worsening I made yet another service appointment in March of this year. I got a call saying the vehicle was fixed, they thought it was the way an a/c line was routed that was touching the firewall causing the noise. When I picked the vehicle up as soon as I went to leave the lot it made the same grinding noise again. I immediately went and grabbed the Service Manager and had him listen to it. He said to leave the vehicle with them to figure out what was still causing it. I was called again after a few days saying the AC Compressor went bad and it was replaced in the vehicle, so the vehicle was ready for pickup. So my brand new car that wasn't even a year old with 19k miles on it had an AC Compressor fail. That should have been my first sign of the nightmare to come.

Four months later my wife and I were on our way home during a severe thunderstorm. We were a few blocks from home sitting at an intersection when the car alarmed us saying "AC Off Due to High Engine Temp". We made a left hand turned over a set of rail road tracks and as we were doing so the temp gauge went to red and the cabin filled with steam. We could not see outside the vehicle and had to immediately pull over. As we pulled over we hit a curb damaging a wheel and scaring us quite a bit. Luckily we did not hit anything else, or worse a vehicle or pedestrian. I called Onstar and asked what was happening. At this point we still couldn't see outside the vehicle, and I couldn't even stick my head out the window to see because it was during a sever thunderstorm with heavy rain. Onstar stated the car had basically overheated and needed to be turned off and towed. The rain had slowed down, and the Onstar rep stated if we were very close to home he would stay on the phone with us to make sure nothing else happened if we wanted to continue home as opposed to being stranded waiting for a tow. We opted to drive home. My wife just continuously kept wiping the windshield with a cloth so I could see to get home. We made it home and I asked the Onstar rep to document what happened so when I get it towed to the dealer the next day they can see it. The rep told me he had no way of doing so. I called the dealer the next day and had it towed in. The vehicle had about 26k miles on it and was only a year and two months old at this point. I was informed by the dealer a week later that the water pump had failed, the gasket physically shot out of the pump and thats what caused all the issues. They fixed the damaged wheel at this time as well being that it was caused by this. So at only a little over a year old the car has had two failed components, with this one putting my wife and I in a seriously unsafe situation. Had it happened just a few minutes earlier we would have been on the highway doing 65mph. Luckily it happened when we were in town and there was no traffic. At this point, my confidence in the vehicle was just about gone.

After getting the car back from the last failure, it only took two weeks for another problem to present itself. The car began to have intermittent shifting issues. Sometimes when the vehicle first starts up when you go from "P" to "D" it slams into "D" and shakes the entire care. Also, while driving the vehicle it randomly feels like it's stutter shifting as if it's not sure what gear it wants to go in. While driving in town it occasionally shifts hard while up or down shifting. I made and appointment with the dealer for these problems. They flashed an update to the cars computer, and this helped for a day or two before the problems came up again. At this point my wedding was coming up along with my honeymoon so I wasn't able to take the car in again until we got back.

When I returned from my honeymoon in September of this year I called the dealer to make an appointment a few days later for the continuing transmission issues. Before I was able to take the car into the dealer another problem presented itself. One morning when I left for work very early I was coming out of my development approaching a stop sign to an intersecting 45mph state road. As I approached the stop sign at about 25mph I applied the brakes and didn't feel the car begin to slow down. I pressed the brake pedal all the way to the floor, heard a whoosh noise, and with a second or two delay the car slowly stopped as I rolled through the stop sign partially on the the intersecting road. Luckily, there were no cars coming or this could have been a very bad accident. The pedal was very spongy, and did stop the care immediately like pushing the pedal to the floor should. I pumped the pedal a few times until it built up pressure then continued my drive to work cautiously. When I left work that afternoon I tested the pedal before pulling out of the lot, sure enough the same thing happened. Once the pedal was pumped a few times and the care warmed up, the firm pedal returned and the car would stop like normal. I informed the dealer of this when I dropped the vehicle off the following day. They had the car for about two weeks and stated they couldn't duplicate any of my issues. I went into the dealer and drove it with the sale manager because the service manage was not there that day. When I drove it with him the brake pedal was spongy and it had delayed braking as soon as we went to leave the lot. He heard the whoosh as well when this happened. We continued to drive it to try to bring up the transmission issues but unfortunately they didn't present themselves. Once we got back to the shop they took the car back to look at the brake issue. After a few days they called and said it was fixed by resurfacing the rotors and replacing the pads. I went in to pick the vehicle up and as soon as I left the parking space the brake pedal was spongy and went to the floor not stopping the car for a second or two. I went right back in and told them. They kept the vehicle for another few days then called me and said they replaced the Brake Boosted Pump and Vacuum Pipe. This seems to have fixed the brake problem, but the transmission problem still exist. This was the third failed component on the vehicle with about 30k miles on it. This was the second safety issue the car had. At this point, the sales manager and service manager said they were working with corporate to get me out of the vehicle because it's had so many problems and the transmission issue has not been resolved. I told them I was very disappointed in everything, after all I traded in a vehicle that had no car payments that required maintenance every few months to now have a car with a car payment that needs maintenance every few months and had put me in unsafe situations not once but twice.

About two weeks ago I went into the dealer because they said they had received assistance from corporate to take my vehicle back and get me into a vehicle that would have the safety and reliability I originally purchased the car for. When we sat down to discuss the details they told me I would receive $4,000 in trade assistance and they would give me $15,500 for my car. The pay off on the car at the time was roughly $20,000. The salesman showed me a 2012 Cruze and a 2013 that was the same car as mine and said with the tax savings of trading my car in I wouldn't owe anything else on my current loan. The problem comes in when the price for the Cruze has gone up since I purchased mine and would be expected to pay an additional $40/month more in car payment. This is a slap in the face. Not only am I out over $5,000 in car payments I've made over the last year and a half due to buying an obviously faulty vehicle, I am expected to pay more to replace it with the exact same vehicle only a year or two newer. I told the dealer my feelings on this and they agreed, but said there was nothing else they could do. They looked into ordering me a different vehicle.

I contacted corporate GM last Wednesday 10/24/12. I spoke with a lady by the name of Luisa and explained my feelings to her. I explained all the issues I've had, and that I continued to have a transmission issue. I told her everything the dealer said. I also explained to her that I have a Saturn Ion Redline along with a Chevy Equinox, I am a loyal GM customer. I have planned to always be one because I have never had an issued with the way GM took care of their customers. I explained to her that I feel GM is adding insult to injury when they expect a customer to lose out on the money they paid for a vehicle that is shown to be faulty and then expect the customer to pay more on top of that to replace the vehicle. She said she would open a claim and try to call the dealer and then have a district person contact me. I called the next day on Thursday 10/25/12 and asked for an update. I spoke to Tamara who said the notes stated when Luisa called the dealer that they were closed. I asked her if it said what time Luisa called, and she stated around 7pm. The dealer doesn't close until 8pm. I informed Tamara of this and she said she wasn't sure why Luisa said that, but she would notify Luisa to contact me. Luisa never contacted me. I called a few hours later and spoke to Bob. Bob said the case still stated Luisa was working on getting a hold of the dealer, but was unsuccessful so he would try when we got off the phone. I did not hear anything back so I called again in the evening and spoke to Norman. Norman said Luisa noted the case that she called the dealer again but no one supposedly answered. I asked him to call the dealer with me on the phone, and he did. He had no issues getting a hold of the dealer. He told me it could now be escalated so a district person could contact me and he sympathized with me and how I felt about being asked to eat over $5,000 and still pay more for another car that was the same vehicle. I told him I needed someone to call me back as soon as possible because the dealer was trying to order a car the following day. He said he expedited it as much as he could. 

On Friday morning 10/26/12 Elizabeth called me at 9:30am. I unfortunately missed the call and returned her call within two minutes. I was not able to get a hold of her for the rest of the day. I spoke to the dealer that day as well and they stated they were able to get an additional $500 in trade assistance but could not do anything further. I worked with them on placing an order for a vehicle and told them I'm still not satisfied about the money I've lost out on and will continue to lose out on. On Monday 10/29/12 afternoon Elizabeth called me back and said she was aware that an order was being placed by the dealer for a vehicle and that they had achieved trade assistance of $4,000. She asked me if there was anything further she could do. I explained to her that I felt GM was not showing care for a customer that purchased a brand new vehicle that is obviously faulty by expecting them to eat their car payment for the last year and a half along with pay more for an equivalent vehicle. I informed her that I have been a loyal GM customer, but discovering that this is how GM treats its customer when they receive a faulty vehicle is a slap in the face to their customers. She stated she agreed and asked what more I was seeking. I told her I would like GM to meet me somewhere in the money I've lost paying on the faulty and unsafe vehicle for the past year and a half. I told her I understand that I'm not required to pay anything further on the vehicle, but if it wasn't for these issues I wouldn't even be considering trading the vehicle in and would have happily kept paying on the vehicle and driving it until who knows when. So if I wouldn't have had all the issues, I would be in vehicle that was worth what I paid for. Therefore I would like GM to show that they care about customers who go through these situations and lose out on money and their vehicle by helping to at least meet halfway with the money that was lost. She said she didn't see that as being unfair would look into what else she could do for me and would let me know on Thursday 11/1/12. I received a call this morning 11/1/12 from a rep named Supa who stated GM would do nothing further than the trade assistance that was already offered and that while she sympathized with me there was nothing else that would be done. I told her that I am very disappointed that GM would treat its customers this way. 

I am in disbelief that GM handles customers this way. I bought what I trusted to be a safe, reliable, and fuel efficient vehicle. It's accomplished fuel efficiency, but not safety or reliability. It's had a total of three failed components, two of them caused safety issues. Also, the transmission issues still hasn't been resolved. If I wanted a car that I would have to worry about, I would have kept my 2000 cougar that I had zero car payment on. Now I feel as though GM doesn't care, and while they've offered trade assistance so i owe nothing further on the vehicle I am forced to eat over $5,000 to get out of the vehicle that has proven it's faulty. I feel I'm trapped into another GM vehicle because of the trade assistance, because if I don't use it then I will lose out on even more money. This is the worst feeling I have ever had with a GM vehicle, and I'm severely disappointed. My grandpa is a retired GM employee, and my step-dad works for Ford. So I have my choice of employee pricing for either domestic car company. I have usually purchased GM vehicles when it's come to new vehicles because I've had good experiences in the past. This experience has ruined my confidence that GM builds quality vehicles, and that they care about their customers. There is hardly a worse feeling than having to choose between losing money and being forced to pay for a new vehicle, losing more money by going to another car company, or continuing to drive an unreliable and at times unsafe vehicle to prevent losing money. No matter what, I am losing money because I trusted this car to be what GM promised it to be and now that it's turned out to be the opposite they won't stand completely behind it and take care of it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow...that was a lot to read. 

Let me try to explain some of this. 

To begin with, we've had reports of some of those problems come in. They appear to be vendor related and limited to early production years of the Cruze. 2011 models had significantly more issues than 2012 models did, and unfortunately, many 2011 owners became guinnea pigs. I'm not going to try to sugar coat that one as we've seen the issues come in. Many parts were redesigned, and many issues were fixed that one wouldn't find on a later model. We have seen reports of the water pumps failing, and I have been in touch with the Technology Communications Manager for GM Powertrain Global regarding the water pump gasket failures. I sent him another email just now asking for an update. 

With regard to the 2013 models being more expensive, a lot of that has to do with the upgraded features on the car. You're not just paying more for the same car; you're paying more for a better car. Just something to keep in mind, although I do believe they could do better on the trade-in value. 

I'd say $4,000 on trade-in assistance could be improved, but I commend them for offering it to you anyway. If pushed to, I think they would be willing to work something out that would allow you to pay off your entire loan before signing on for a new one. You can't blame GM for not doing anything here. It is arguable that they aren't doing enough, but at the same time, the car does have 30k miles on it and you've been driving it for at least a year. Just explaining it from a business standpoint. 

I can tell you all day long that I know how you feel since I've been there, but I know it won't help. All I can tell you with certainty is that the 2012 and 2013 model Cruze is many times more reliable than the 2011 model Cruze, and many Cruze owners on this board will vouch for that. We have a few members who have exceeded 60k miles on their Cruze and reported minor or no issues at all. 

I've sent this thread over to my contact in Public Relations/Social Media to see if there's anything she can do.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about all that. 

It sounds like your dealer is not terribly concerned about keeping you as a customer, either. Remember, dealers are independent agents of GM, not owned by GM themselves. If you've purchased your other two vehicles from that same dealer, I'd point this out to them also, and see what they can do too to help swing the deal. Otherwise they'll have a very angry customer telling other folks not to buy from them, and that hurts their bottom line. 

So, are they offering $15,500 for the car and another $4000 on top of that, or is that $4000 included in the $15,500 figure? If they're offering only $11,500 for a 2011 before the trade-in assistance, that's awfully low. If it's the former, then it's a bit more fair. It still could be better, though. 

Like Xtreme said, the 2012 and 2013 Cruzes are more reliable and do have more features than the 2011's, so they did increase in price. For an Eco, the 2012 was $600 more than the 2011 because it got more features standard, and some additional packages. For 2013, it's gone up more since they added a much fancier touchscreen radio and some other little toys. 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I got an update back from my contact at GM.



> Thanks for sending to me. I'm going to send this to a few people and see if we can't better this situation for your member.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear. I have had nothing but problems with my 12' Eco. Although only one was a safety issue (brakes). I was only offered free oil changes and tire rotations! Truly a slap in the face for someone who has owned over 10 GM products.

I have PM'd Stacy, the GM service rep for this forum, twice with no response. To me, that says they don't care. I'll give my hard earned money to a different car company as soon as I get out of this piece of junk.

You can count me as another Loyal customer lost as well.

Good luck with your case.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that, and that would be more than enough to make me never want to deal with them again. The dealer experience alone will make or break your loyalty to a brand in general, no matter what other people say or how the company tries to convince you they've changed.

My parents went through a similar process with a Chrysler Town & Country van years ago, and after 6 months of arguing with the "higher-ups" at the company, they finally got them to take that piece of junk off their hands for the price of a new vehicle worth what the car was originally worth. 

It would be my hope that GM would do something similar for you, but it doesn't sound like they're willing to negotiate to match your loss on the car for another.

My dad ended up with a Honda as the reliable family vehicle, and a somewhat less but still pretty troublesome Jeep that Chrysler pretty much paid for the first year of payments (that he had in already on the van). He was so pleased with that Honda, the dealer service, etc., that after 5 years, he traded it on another which has also been great for 5 years. It's not the most amazing vehicle in the world, but to him, the dealer/service hospitality will keep him coming back - in fact, he bought my sister's used car from that same dealer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> Sorry to hear. I have had nothing but problems with my 12' Eco. Although only one was a safety issue (brakes). I was only offered free oil changes and tire rotations! Truly a slap in the face for someone who has owned over 10 GM products.
> 
> I have PM'd Stacy, the GM service rep for this forum, twice with no response. To me, that says they don't care. I'll give my hard earned money to a different car company as soon as I get out of this piece of junk.
> 
> ...


That doesn't say they don't care. Not caring assumes that they ignored your two PMs. Do you have any proof that they ignored them? I doubt you do. Stacy is here to help as much as she can, but if you've been paying attention to posts made on this forum, you'll notice that she has been extremely busy to the point where someone else has stepped in to try to do some of her communication on this board. I don't recall the name, but it at minimum explains why you didn't receive a response. 

If you wish to contact GM customer service, and Stacy on this board has not been able to respond to your messages for whatever reason, you should have contacted GM customer service directly and filed a case with them over the phone. 

You had one issue, that they took responsibility for and fixed. I don't quite understand why you feel entitled to any additional compensation or special treatment when they offered you free tire rotations and oil changes for your inconvenience. I can sympathize with disgruntled owners who have experienced issues with their vehicle, but to demand that GM compensate you for your inconvenience beyond taking responsibility for the problem and offering you courtesy oil changes and tire rotations just seems a bit far fetched. They've fulfilled their responsibility and then some.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boostedirl, to prove that GM cares, they have offered to contact you directly. My contact at GM has notified me that she heard back from *Executive Customer Service* and would like to get your contact information. 

They need your name, cell phone number, and e-mail address. Please send me that information in a private message and I will pass it along.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

boostedirl said:


> This is a slap in the face. Not only am I out over $5,000 in car payments I've made over the last year and a half due to buying an obviously faulty vehicle, I am expected to pay more to replace it with the exact same vehicle only a year or two newer.


Sorry for your troubles but think you are missing the part where you drove the car 30,000miles, do you expect to get those miles & 2years of driving for free? Even when you lemon law a car they deduct the mileage on the car as a depreciation. 

I for one would be happy that they are trying to help you out at all, I'm sure there are others with first year cars that have had more issues than yourself that have not been offered squat.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> boostedirl, to prove that GM cares, they have offered to contact you directly. My contact at GM has notified me that she heard back from *Executive Customer Service* and would like to get your contact information.
> 
> They need your name, cell phone number, and e-mail address. Please send me that information in a private message and I will pass it along.



/salute


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That doesn't say they don't care. Not caring assumes that they ignored your two PMs. Do you have any proof that they ignored them? I doubt you do. Stacy is here to help as much as she can, but if you've been paying attention to posts made on this forum, you'll notice that she has been extremely busy to the point where someone else has stepped in to try to do some of her communication on this board. I don't recall the name, but it at minimum explains why you didn't receive a response.
> 
> If you wish to contact GM customer service, and Stacy on this board has not been able to respond to your messages for whatever reason, you should have contacted GM customer service directly and filed a case with them over the phone.
> 
> You had one issue, that they took responsibility for and fixed. I don't quite understand why you feel entitled to any additional compensation or special treatment when they offered you free tire rotations and oil changes for your inconvenience. I can sympathize with disgruntled owners who have experienced issues with their vehicle, but to demand that GM compensate you for your inconvenience beyond taking responsibility for the problem and offering you courtesy oil changes and tire rotations just seems a bit far fetched. They've fulfilled their responsibility and then some.



You have no clue what you are talking about. Not that I need to explain it to you.... But, my ignored PM's date back to 10/17/12.

Nowhere did I say I had "1" issue. Go back and read my original post. 

As for the brake issue that I referred to, they didn't fix it, they put a band aid on it. I've talked to "district managers" at GM who all sound like they just graduated high school. No help there. 

The forum is here for people to express opinions and experiences. Which is what I'm doing. I was a GM fanboy when I purchased the car. But, multiple trips to the dealer costing me TIME and MONEY and still having multiple issues has destroyed my confidence in the company. Whether or not you understand that or agree with it is irrelevant. 

I'm glad you are happy with your car...........I'm not.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Sorry for your troubles but think you are missing the part where you drove the car 30,000miles, do you expect to get those miles & 2years of driving for free? Even when you lemon law a car they deduct the mileage on the car as a depreciation.
> 
> I for one would be happy that they are trying to help you out at all, I'm sure there are others with first year cars that have had more issues than yourself that have not been offered squat.


No ****. 

Not GMs fault that this guy is upside-down and owes 20K on a car that's worth 15.5K. 

They're giving you 20K for a car that's worth 15.5, what more do you want? It's not their fault that you don't seem to understand what depreciation is or how $0 down loans work, or MSRPs on a vehicle with more features for that matter. 

Their deal seems fair to me. I'd be grateful.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear about all that.
> 
> It sounds like your dealer is not terribly concerned about keeping you as a customer, either. Remember, dealers are independent agents of GM, not owned by GM themselves. If you've purchased your other two vehicles from that same dealer, I'd point this out to them also, and see what they can do too to help swing the deal. Otherwise they'll have a very angry customer telling other folks not to buy from them, and that hurts their bottom line.
> 
> ...


they were offering 15,500 for the trade and then 4,000 trade assist. 



XtremeRevolution said:


> boostedirl, to prove that GM cares, they have offered to contact you directly. My contact at GM has notified me that she heard back from *Executive Customer Service* and would like to get your contact information.
> 
> They need your name, cell phone number, and e-mail address. Please send me that information in a private message and I will pass it along.


pm'ed you the info. thank you for your help and time.



spacedout said:


> Sorry for your troubles but think you are missing the part where you drove the car 30,000miles, do you expect to get those miles & 2years of driving for free? Even when you lemon law a car they deduct the mileage on the car as a depreciation.
> 
> I for one would be happy that they are trying to help you out at all, I'm sure there are others with first year cars that have had more issues than yourself that have not been offered squat.


Look, for the past 18 months that I've owned the vehicle it's been in service a little over three months total time. So I had the vehicle to drive for 15 of the past 18 months. I never said I expected to drive the car for free for my troubles. No one should be happy to have purchased a vehicle and lose out on so much money because it ended up being a faulty vehicle. The mindset of thinking "well others have probably had it worse and got less" is garbage. No one should be ok with purchasing a product that falls short on several occasions and the manufacture doesn't stand behind it expecting the customer to pay more to get rid of it. We all work hard and pay good money for our products, there should be no room for acceptance of failed products and being asked to pay more. That goes for any product, not just cars. I'm sorry, but the fact that people are not held accountable for what they do is irritating the crap out of me anymore. End rant, lol. I will say this in addition, things happen and stuff goes wrong. When that happens, it doesn't mean the company is a bad company. It all depends on how they handle it. If they take care of it, and show appreciation for your loyalty then they continue to deserve your business.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sometimes, *GM* has to "pay" for the_ combined _problems of (a) _their_ own design/production/assembly *errors* and (b) the *incompetence* of their _authorized_-dealership service(?) departments...a consequence of manufacturing & selling a vehicle that seemingly only service technicians with PhD's can _successfully_ work on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> The forum is here for people to express opinions and experiences. Which is what I'm doing. I was a GM fanboy when I purchased the car. But, multiple trips to the dealer costing me TIME and MONEY and still having multiple issues has destroyed my confidence in the company. Whether or not you understand that or agree with it is irrelevant.


I recall having this conversation before, but I talk to enough people on a daily basis on this board that I don't remember their usernames half the time. I did however go through your list of posts (yes, all ~50 of them) to make sure I had my story straight. I attempted to help you with some of your issues and explain them back in September, which was not well received. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...m/8544-brake-saga-continues-3.html#post122376

I said the following in response to one of your rude comments there:



> There are people here who are willing to help, and they are quite generous with their time and patience when it comes to people like you, who are frustrated with their cars. However, they don't take too kindly when you shove it back in their face and continue to rant on about how terrible your car is. Keep it up, and you'll find out why I suggested you fly a kite instead of continue venting.


Despite my warning, you have continued trolling this forum as if it was your personal mission to express your contempt of this vehicle at every opportunity. You have made it more difficult for others here who genuinely care to offer help and assistance, and you have wasted my time in the process. Despite having issues with your car, you have not presented anyone here with an opportunity to assist you, and have resorted to undermining the efforts of those who do all they can to help any members that do have issues. 

I am kindly asking that you stop trolling threads on this forum with your complaints and attempts to discourage current owners, as your behavior is indirect opposition with the goals of this community. If you have any specific issues that need resolving and have not been able to reach a resolution through your dealership, you are more than welcome to create a new thread as the original poster of this thread has done, and we will point you in the right direction; providing you with resources that would assist your dealership in correctly diagnosing and resolving any problems you may have with your Cruze, to the best of our abilities. In some cases, I may take the time out of *my *day and reach out to my GM contacts so they can _assist _you. 

You have adequately vented your concerns and frustrations. Considering you have not sought help or _assistance_, repeatedly expressing your contempt of General Motors while refusing offers for help and ignoring requests from CruzeTalk staff to cease doing so will be labeled as spam, will be reported, and will be treated accordingly.

If you are not here to offer help, ask for help, or contribute in a positive manner, then you have no reason to be here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> pm'ed you the info. thank you for your help and time.


I have received your PM and have forwarded your contact information to my contact in GM. As she has been very prompt in responding to my emails, I have every reason to believe that you will be contacted in the very near future. Please keep us posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> You can stay on your high horse or come down to earth. I am not trying to discourage anyone. I will continue to share my experiences in posts where members have had similar experiances. I don't post in threads titled "Oh yay, I love my Cruze"! I post in threads where people are having similar experiences to mine.
> 
> Despite what you may think, or claim to know, the fact is; you have NO IDEA the lengths I have gone to take care of the issues. Do you work for GM?
> 
> ...


Please start a thread describing the other issues you've had and whether or not they have been taken care of.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> Please start a thread describing the other issues you've had and whether or not they have been taken care of.



Not interested in doing that and opening a whole other can of worms. 

However, I will agree not to acknowledge any more post directed at me from XtremeRevolution.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There are trolls a plenty here, and there are genuinely dissatisfied customers. This guy sounds like the second.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hoon said:


> No ****. Not GMs fault that this guy is upside-down and owes 20K on a car that's worth 15.5K. They're giving you 20K for a car that's worth 15.5, what more do you want? It's not their fault that you don't seem to understand what depreciation is or how $0 down loans work, or MSRPs on a vehicle with more features for that matter. Their deal seems fair to me. I'd be grateful.


 No, I disagree with that. They can do better. Come correct. They aren't offering enough. He should keep his payment the same and get into a 2012 vehicle. There's dealers around GIVING them out right now. **** that. What people don't understand about depreciation is that it IS linear. The first year hit is all dealer profit costs. They can go to ****.

You want to warranty a car for 100,000 miles and slash its value in half on 30,000 highway miles? Nope, it will NEVER be enough.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> Not interested in doing that and opening a whole other can of worms.
> 
> However, I will agree not to acknowledge any more post directed at me from XtremeRevolution.


You have a PM.



jblackburn said:


> There are trolls a plenty here, and there are genuinely dissatisfied customers. This guy sounds like the second.


The difference between a troll and a dissatisfied customer is that the latter expresses their dissatisfaction adequately respectfully with tact in a thread of his own and continues on his day, while the former continues to spam his dissatisfaction in every thread he has the opportunity like a personal vendetta against GM.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I know what a troll is. I haven't seen this guy spamming threads all over the place though and telling people not to buy these cars because they suck.

But if you want a few, I can gladly point them out.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like some misplaced anger. Yeah, you got ripped off. It's not our fault. You are certainly entitled to your buyers remorse but I agree there is no reason to crap up the forum with it. Venting can be done elsewhere or differently.

Still, I stand by my opinion that GM probably could come with a better offer. However it is not exclusive to GM at all it is just the nature of the car business.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoon said:


> No ****.
> 
> Not GMs fault that this guy is upside-down and owes 20K on a car that's worth 15.5K.
> 
> ...


Wow, seriously? I have a very good understanding of depreciation. If I didn't have all the issues I've had and was just trading the car in, then yes I could see why someone should be happy with getting out of a loan owing nothing. However, I've had several issues and continue to have an issue so this isn't your average car. You say it's not gm's fault for depreciation, well guess what...it's not my fault I purchased a faulty vehicle. If it wasn't faulty, this wouldn't be an issue because I loved the car prior to all the issues. I wouldn't even be considering another car if my cruze was fine. I paid for a car that works reliably and safely, that's all I'm asking for. I just want a vehicle that gives what you pay for it to do. I'm simply asking GM to stand behind their products and not to expect me to pay for someone else's mistake. Hold those people accountable and get the money from for gproducing faulty parts.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you'd be very happy with a 12 or 13. As for the price difference, it's been mentioned before that there are still 12s on the lot that you can get a good deal on.

IMO, other than having trouble with some unreliable and/or incompetent people who work for GM, it sounds like most of your frustration has to do with the dealership. I don't think you mentioned if you went to the same dealership or tried different places to get your car fixed.



boostedirl said:


> Wow, seriously? I have a very good understanding of depreciation. If I didn't have all the issues I've had and was just trading the car in, then yes I could see why someone should be happy with getting out of a loan owing nothing. However, I've had several issues and continue to have an issue so this isn't your average car. You say it's not gm's fault for depreciation, well guess what...it's not my fault I purchased a faulty vehicle. If it wasn't faulty, this wouldn't be an issue because I loved the car prior to all the issues. I wouldn't even be considering another car if my cruze was fine. I paid for a car that works reliably and safely, that's all I'm asking for. I just want a vehicle that gives what you pay for it to do. I'm simply asking GM to stand behind their products and not to expect me to pay for someone else's mistake. Hold those people accountable and get the money from for gproducing faulty parts.


I have a feeling you're not going to get what you want. GM is standing behind their product by offering you more than the car is worth considering you did get 30k miles out of it. Asking for full refund of what you paid is stretching it a bit.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> You have no clue what you are talking about. Not that I need to explain it to you.... But, my ignored PM's date back to 10/17/12.
> 
> Nowhere did I say I had "1" issue. Go back and read my original post.
> 
> ...


All of us here understand your situation, and it sucks that you have to deal with this. But keep in mind we are all here to help in any way we can.

I do work for GM, so if you want, PM me with your situation and I can help as much as I can.

That being said, despite the frustration you have the right to have right now, please be respectful to everyone. We all want our fellow members and owners to be happy, and stay that way as much as we can do about it..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

The fact that GM is willing to offer you the 4k assistance in purchasing a brand new car is quite exceptional. (The KBB high trade-in is about 1k less than what the dealer offered you BTW so even _they_ seem to be trying to help.)

You have driven this vehicle for 2 years and 31000 miles and you expect GM to pay for that usage? Come on. If you don't like the deal they offer, then keep the car. I'm sure they'll replace the transmission and send you on your way.


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Boost, for each repair, did you pay out of pocket? or was it covered by the powertrain?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Gritts said:


> The fact that GM is willing to offer you the 4k assistance in purchasing a brand new car is quite exceptional. (The KBB high trade-in is about 1k less than what the dealer offered you BTW so even _they_ seem to be trying to help.)
> 
> You have driven this vehicle for 2 years and 31000 miles and you expect GM to pay for that usage? Come on. If you don't like the deal they offer, then keep the car. I'm sure they'll replace the transmission and send you on your way.


This is the part that bothers me about vehicle depreciation. I have the identical same car as the OP. My car was produced in March of 2011 (2011 model) and was not purchased until August 2011. Therefore, it is 15 months old and I too have 32,000 miles on my vehicle at this time. Cars may depreciate with mileage but their functionality is more dependent on _*calender age*_ rather than _*mileage*_. My vehicle still looks like it did the day it drove off the lot. My Grandmother's '05 Taurus has 30,000 miles on it as well and looks like a rust bucket. -____-

For what it's worth, my dealer offered me a $14,500 trade in value in August. They recently set me a revised quote of $15,200 as of last week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> This is the part that bothers me about vehicle depreciation. I have the identical same car as the OP. My car was produced in March of 2011 (2011 model) and was not purchased until August 2011. Therefore, it is 15 months old and I too have 32,000 miles on my vehicle at this time. Cars may depreciate with mileage but their functionality is more dependent on _*calender age*_ rather than _*mileage*_. My vehicle still looks like it did the day it drove off the lot. My Grandmother's '05 Taurus has 30,000 miles on it as well and looks like a rust bucket. -____-
> 
> For what it's worth, my dealer offered me a $14,500 trade in value in August. They recently set me a revised quote of $15,200 as of last week.


This is why I try to keep my vehicles until the wheels fall off.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Zene said:


> Boost, for each repair, did you pay out of pocket? or was it covered by the powertrain?


The dealer paid for them. They did not give me any problems with repairing the vehicle, they just took a little bit of time to diagnose things. The transmission issue intermittent and still ongoing. I'm happy for the most part with my dealer. I'm appreciative of the trade assist that they have achieved for me. I am just disappointed that a vehicle would have three failures, two of them safety issues, and a fourth ongoing issue.



obermd said:


> This is why I try to keep my vehicles until the wheels fall off.


This is exactly what I wanted to do with this car. Depreciation would mean nothing to me if the vehicle would have been what I purchased it to be. I was completely content with the vehicle until all the issues started happening. Had the issues not presented themselves, I would have never considered getting rid of the vehicle. 

Here's an off the wall opinion for those who think I should just deal with it, your completely fine with paying for a product that fails and eating the cost to replace it? How about we hold those who build failed parts accountable for producing such a product? Is it really that far out to think we should do this? GM should be going to these distributors and telling them look, you gave us an inferior product that is hurting our brand. Either you up your standards and give us products that work, or we will see that you pay for the crap product you gave us and you will no longer be a parts distributor for us. I loved my car, I had no intention of ever getting rid of it before all this happened. I am meticulous in taking care of my cars as well. So the issues they are undertaking in getting my car back, are not issues I've caused. The people who gave them these faulty parts should be held responsible. I at no point in time ever asked to be fully reimbursed for my vehicle either by the way. I am not an ignorant consumer that just expects the world to be handed to me, however I am a consumer that expects that when I buy a product it will work as described. If the product fails, I expect the company to stand behind it and go after those who are accountable for their failures. What in world happened to a country that took pride in the things they made and the things they purchased? Is it seriously too far off to think that a person shouldn't just say ok, you made a product that fails so I'm completely ok giving you more of money to replace said product? This doesn't just go for GM, this goes for every company out there. Things will never get fixed if you simply let it roll of your shoulder and continue to shell out more money. I am thankful for what GM had done so far, I'm just asking for gratitude for my loyalty that's been displayed and meet me somewhere in the middle when asking me to pay to replace a faulty product. I understand crap happens, especially when they're in their first year of production. It's how a company responds to the failures that make the difference between a great company and a company that doesn't care and just wants more of you money. If some of you are ok with giving your money away, I can send you my paypal and you send that extra money my way.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Well put. I completely agree with you.


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Well at least you didn't pay, but time and convenience should be included. Just my opinion. Good luck pal.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope in the end it all works out for you.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

To the OP:

I think you'd be perfectly happy with a 2012, though finding an LTZ RS '12 in your color choice could be tough at this point. If I'm reading this correctly, GM is basically offering to "make you whole" (or **** near close) with the same payment on brand new car. The 2013 LTZ RS has more features than a 2011. It is worth more, period. You're basically asking to be comp'd for all of the vehicle depreciation on a 30,000K car. I appreciate you've had a lot of trouble, but I do think that is asking more than what is justified. You were inconvenienced, yes, but I sounds like the dealer did try reasonable hard to take care of you. It sounds to me like GM is trying to be reasonable with you.

I know what it is like to get a bum car from GM. I had 2007 Saturn Vue Hybrid that spent more time in the shop than I can remember. Several previous GM cars were very reliable for me. My lesson was *never* get a first model year of anything, ever again. I wanted to give GM another chance, so I worked with the Saturn customer service folks who got me enough extra off on my Cruze to compensate me for the out-of-warranty repairs my Vue needed, and the dealer gave me a very fair trade value on it (same dealer who serviced the Vue, and knew all the trouble it had).

FWIW, my Cruze has almost 5K miles on it in 3 months and other than someone hitting my rear bumper while parked (already fixed), it has been trouble free.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OP:

I am just going to tell you what everyone else is telling you.

If you decided to get a different car, other than the Cruze...think about it, you would be upside down in the loan. However, GM gave you 4k in assistance, and dealer is paying off the car. You ate about $5,000 in money, but in the end of the day, you would have eaten MORE if 1) GM didn't want to help you 2) got a different car. 

So weighing in your options of either keeping a lemon, or paying $50 more a month (which you easily spend in dinner and a movie), taking your loss and getting a brand new Cruze with MORE features. You are winning, GM didn't have to get involved, they could have said **** this guy, who is he with some many satisfied customers. So give them another try, you will love the new Cruze. All the quirks are fixed.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> What people don't understand about depreciation is that it IS linear. The first year hit is all dealer profit costs.


Lmao. No. 

Completely wrong on both accounts. 



boostedirl said:


> If I didn't have all the issues I've had and was just trading the car in, then yes I could see why someone should be happy with getting out of a loan owing nothing.


So if you didn't have the issues you could see why the extra $4500 GM is throwing at you was a legitimate offer? LOL

GM is standing by their product, to the tune of almost $5k. Seems the dealer is stepping up with their trade offer also. You have an asset that's worth 15.5K on it's best day and you're being offered 20K for it to make up for your troubles. What you owe is irrelevant, that was your mistake. 

Sorry for telling you like it is, but that's reality.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cmackvr6 said:


> I have PM'd Stacy, the GM service rep for this forum, twice with no response. To me, that says they don't care. I'll give my hard earned money to a different car company as soon as I get out of this piece of junk.
> 
> You can count me as another Loyal customer lost as well.
> 
> Good luck with your case.


Give her a about 4-5 days as that seems to be about her average response time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems to me that GM and your dealer recognize you got a lemon and are trying to make it right for you by basically offering to buy it back if you purchase a new Cruze. Even though it may cost you $40-50 more than your current car payment, this is more than a fair deal. The 2012s and, I hope, the 2013s are far more reliable than the 2011s. For 2011 it was an entirely new assembly line for both GM and their parts suppliers. I understand the frustration of feeling like you've been paying for garbage for the last two years, but sometimes you need to realize that issues happen. I dumped my first Fiero and my Lancer for just this reason.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> Here's an off the wall opinion for those who think I should just deal with it, your completely fine with paying for a product that fails and eating the cost to replace it?


How are you eating any cost? GM is paying off your car. Period. You are back at 0. Granted you had to go through frustration with your car, but you still got 30k miles of use out of it. IMO you're lucky GM didn't offer trade in value and call it a day.

At some point you're going to have to realize that anything over the actual market value of your car is GM genuinely trying to make things right.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

I am also of the opinion that the OP got a fair shake. 31,000 miles and 18 months later, I think GM did what they could and it is a fair deal.

Sent from Galaxy Nexus on Jelly Bean


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rubiconjp said:


> I am also of the opinion that the OP got a fair shake. 31,000 miles and 18 months later, I think GM did what they could and it is a fair deal.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Nexus on Jelly Bean


GM did indeed give him a fair deal, and it seems that he is satisfied with their offer. $4,000 covers the depreciation of the vehicle as a cost to him. His loss will have been $5,000 over 18 months, which effectively makes his loaded LTZ RS a rental car at a rate of ~$9 per day. 

From what I can tell, they practically turned his loan into a lease and ended it early. In addition, my GM contact has notified me that he has agreed to purchase a Corvette. 

I'd say GM has more than adequately shown how much they care about their customers. 

Jeff, I understand you were inconvenienced, but GM has done more than what I've seen any other car company do. Having given this more thought and having done some calculating, I can honestly say that they have been very fair and honorable.

GM has proven yet again that they are more than deserving of my business and recommendation, and I hope that anyone who comes across this thread in the future will see the situation for what it really is; GM going above and beyond what they are contractually obligated to in order to make a customer happy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruze for Corvette? I'd be happy any day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Cruze for Corvette? I'd be happy any day.


Nice trade up.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea id take a Corvette 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Cruze for Corvette? I'd be happy any day.


Me too, but that may be more than a $50 per month increase....:wink:


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> GM did indeed give him a fair deal, and it seems that he is satisfied with their offer. $4,000 covers the depreciation of the vehicle as a cost to him. His loss will have been $5,000 over 18 months, which effectively makes his loaded LTZ RS a rental car at a rate of ~$9 per day.
> 
> From what I can tell, they practically turned his loan into a lease and ended it early. In addition, my GM contact has notified me that he has agreed to purchase a Corvette.
> 
> ...


Are the people you forwarded my contact info to no longer going to contact me?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> Are the people you forwarded my contact info to no longer going to contact me?


Here's an excerpt from the email I received that should answer your question:



> ...unfortunately, after a bit of research and having our Executive CAC Manager review the notes from dealer and field communications, GM has made its final and fair offer to Jeff. The last communication with him was a phone call just yesterday, so he's not being ignored.


As I noted in the message you just quoted, I would agree that their offer is fair. Many on this board will promptly acknowledge that I have stood my ground against them in the past with issues where I firmly believed they needed to make a correction, but this is not one of them. 

Knowing the deal you got, I can't say that I would have asked for more in your situation. You got a better deal than you would have if you had leased the car and ended the lease early with no penalty.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Lemon Law. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's an excerpt from the email I received that should answer your question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and your time. I just needed to know before I continue to pursue other avenues. Again, thanks. I will be moving on from this forum but I appreciate what it had to offer. I hope no one else has to undergo the amount of issues I have, and continue to have only to be asked to pay for someone's lack of ability to produce a quality product. Being that I'm trapped into my deal, this will be the last vehicle from GM I will most likely ever purchase. It's unfortunate, but it happens and in the grand scheme of things who cares about losing one customer when there are many more out there willing to give money for a product that they don't expect to be a quality product that people will stand behind.

Edit: I just looked over all the loan info, it's over $7k that I've paid to date. Oh well, who cares anyway. Why should a customer be upset over purchasing a rental car basically.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can understand your desire to change manufacturers as a result of this. What we don't know, however, is what sort of penalties GM has with their suppliers if GM has to start fixing/replacing parts.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> Again, thanks. I will be moving on from this forum but I appreciate what it had to offer. I hope no one else has to undergo the amount of issues I have, *and continue to have only to be asked to pay for someone's lack of ability to produce a quality product.* Being that I'm trapped into my deal, this will be the last vehicle from GM I will most likely ever purchase. It's unfortunate, but it happens and in the grand scheme of things *who cares about losing one customer when there are many more out there willing to give money for a product that they don't expect to be a quality product that people will stand behind.*


Yes, you are frustrated, and most of us can understand that. However, please keep in mind that your experience does not represent the Cruze as a whole.

On the other hand, reading through your posts it's clear to me that GM can not make you happy. You continually refuse to consider that GM has bent over backwards for you. 

At this point all that should be said is goodbye, and good luck.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Look, I guess the point that I had in continuing to be upset is the fact that I bought the car because I wanted a safe, reliable, and fuel efficient vehicle. Instead, I received a faulty vehicle that continues to have an issue and compromised my safety twice. I guess maybe if the failures that resulted in compromising my safety would have resulted in an accident it would be a bigger deal. However, luckily no one was injured during these failures so that is neither here nor there. My frustration lies with this; I've paid over $7k in the past 18 months for a car I had every intention of keeping. I was 18 months closer to owning that vehicle and having no car payment. Now, while I'm able to start fresh I have to under take a new loan for a new vehicle that I am that much further from owning. It doesn't matter if that is another cruze, a sonic, a corvette, or any other car. I am out the time and money that I spent towards owning a car with no car payment. That is what will forever frustrate me about this situation. If I wanted to turn around and get a new car every few years, I would have just leased this car and taken a much lower car payment. However I wanted to own the car. So that is where I got burned in my opinion. I didn't receive a product that I paid to have, and now have to under take paying for a new product starting fresh that will hopefully be what I pay for it to be. I have accepted what my dealer and GM worked out with me. Just because I accepted this and want to move on doesn't mean this ok . I just don't want to spend any more time and energy on it. XtremeRevolution, thank you for your time and your attempt at helping. I appreciate it. Moving forward, it will be a hard decision from here on out on whether or not I will ever trust the GM brand and for them to stand behind their products. If nothing else, I will NEVER buy a vehicle form them and will only lease from here on out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boostedirl said:


> Look, I guess the point that I had in continuing to be upset is the fact that I bought the car because I wanted a safe, reliable, and fuel efficient vehicle. Instead, I received a faulty vehicle that continues to have an issue and compromised my safety twice. I guess maybe if the failures that resulted in compromising my safety would have resulted in an accident it would be a bigger deal. *However, luckily no one was injured during these failures so that is neither here nor there. My frustration lies with this; I've paid over $7k in the past 18 months for a car I had every intention of keeping*. I was 18 months closer to owning that vehicle and having no car payment. Now, while I'm able to start fresh *I have to under take a new loan for a new vehicle that I am that much further from owning*. It doesn't matter if that is another cruze, a sonic, a corvette, or any other car. I am out the time and money that I spent towards owning a car with no car payment. That is what will forever frustrate me about this situation. If I wanted to turn around and get a new car every few years, I would have just leased this car and taken a much lower car payment. However I wanted to own the car. So that is where I got burned in my opinion. I didn't receive a product that I paid to have, and now have to under take paying for a new product starting fresh that will hopefully be what I pay for it to be. I have accepted what my dealer and GM worked out with me. Just because I accepted this and want to move on doesn't mean this ok . I just don't want to spend any more time and energy on it. XtremeRevolution, thank you for your time and your attempt at helping. I appreciate it. Moving forward, it will be a hard decision from here on out on whether or not I will ever trust the GM brand and for them to stand behind their products. If nothing else, I will NEVER buy a vehicle form them and will only lease from here on out.


You do realize you got a Corvette right?


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I realize I paid for a new vehicle. Whether its a corvette, cruze, sonic, malibu....it makes no difference. The trade assistance was worked out before I picked a new vehicle. You have completely missed my point. If I wouldn't have had these issues, I would be keeping the car and enjoying the fact that in about 3 and 1/2 more years I would have a car that I paid for and would at that point car payment free. GM didn't do me a favor with the car I ordered, they did me a favor in working on the trade assistance.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boostedirl said:


> Yes, I realize I paid for a new vehicle. Whether its a corvette, cruze, sonic, malibu....it makes no difference. The trade assistance was worked out before I picked a new vehicle. You have completely missed my point. If I wouldn't have had these issues, I would be keeping the car and enjoying the fact that in about 3 and 1/2 more years I would have a car that I paid for and would at that point car payment free. GM didn't do me a favor with the car I ordered, they did me a favor in working on the trade assistance.


Which in turn got you in a new car, that has no issues man. I know you would have 3 and 1/2 years left to pay it off... but if you kept it, you would lose more time in dealer, and then when your out of a warranty what would you do?

GM is not going to take a guess and say such VIN is going to be bad. How are they supposed to know? Even a tree, that is not created by man has bad fruits. So? Everything is a risk, the minute you took your loan, you are also risking a part of your salary. What if you lose your job? You can't expect every car to be picture perfect. Look at me, my car hydrolocked, i was out of a car for a month, paid half a rental, and a huge deductible...It was MY fault. GM took responsibility by paying towards your new car, they made no money on it, they are stuck with a lemon. 

But i would be too, but i can't expect to get my money back. I kept my vehicle, i used it, and did god knows what to it while owning it. What if i kept it longer, and on the last day of my loan say "Oh my car is bad, i want all my money back". Same result. If they were to do this, EVERYONE with more than 3 problems would get a new car. And GM would be bankrupt*

*again


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

boostedirl said:


> Look, I guess the point that I had in continuing to be upset is the fact that I bought the car because I wanted a safe, reliable, and fuel efficient vehicle.



Next time, just do more research. Just about anyone out there with a knowledge of the auto industry will tell you to stay away from the first year of a car. Especially in this case, you bought the first year of the Cruze, AND an untested motor. (Those 4 million miles if real world testing were done overseas where they use the 1.8 and 1.6t). You took a huge chance by buying this car and you ended up with a bad one. Then after you bought it, you proceeded to put much higher than average mileage on top of that bet. 

What you needed was a car with a proven drive train, that someone out there already has 100,000 mile on with no issues, not this car. 

Now Gm offered you (everything included) about $19,500 for you car which was upwards of $25000 new if i remember you posts correctly. Because now they have to take a car back that has had numerous big maintenance items replaced already and has 31k+ on the odometer in 2 years. Trust me, when they sell your car they will be taking a loss on it based on those numbers. 

Personally, I would shy away from the corvette as well and get the 2013 Cruze or maybe a 2012 if they still have one. If you plan to put this kind of mileage on the vette as well, I doubt it will hold up. It isn't made to be a daily driver. 

Im not trying to say its all your fault or anything like that. Just want tk make sure you understand the reality of the situation. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Am I the only one in the room wondering how someone's B&M's about $40-$50/month additional payment on a new vs. 18-month old Cruze, then turns around and gets 'Vette, which will burn about twice that difference in gas alone? :question:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

socalcruze said:


> Am I the only one in the room wondering how someone's B&M's about $40-$50/month additional payment on a new vs. 18-month old Cruze, then turns around and gets 'Vette, which will burn about twice that difference in gas alone? :question:


I do. But i was getting too personal lol


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess it's got lost in translation here that I am happy my dealer and GM achieved the trade assistance. That's a step in the right direction. I'm also aware that stuff happens and not everything is perfect. It's the ability of a company to stand behind the product it produces when the lemons pop up. I appreciate GM's effort, but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about what I've lost. Yes, I have chose to take on a more expensive car in the process. However, the assistance started before that decision was made so for everyone who is thinking "but you got a corvette" it didn't matter what car I chose when they worked on this and at that point in time I was only considering a cruze. I've chosen a corvette because I figured if I am going to be forced to lose out on my money and the time I've made car payment along with under taking more of a car payment, then I might as well go big and get a car that I really want. If I was simply trading in the car and didn't have any issues with it, I wouldn't be nearly as upset over the money I lost. If I messed the car up, I would own up to it and wouldn't expect anything. I didn't, I've only taken care of the car to the best of my ability. Nothing from here on out will get rid of my frustration over this incident as it's been spelled out that I have to just deal with it. It has simply left a bad taste with me about future GM purchases, and if I do consider any future GM purchases it will most definitely be lease only.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pictures or it didn't happen !  

Freaking guy, i want my car to die now.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> Am I the only one in the room wondering how someone's B&M's about $40-$50/month additional payment on a new vs. 18-month old Cruze, then turns around and gets 'Vette, which will burn about twice that difference in gas alone? :question:


The vette' will not be my daily driver. lol. It's not that I can't afford the more expensive car payment, it was the principle of me being forced into that giving the circumstances. I guess the point was missed about me being upset over the payment. Until anyone on here is put in this position, you won't understand. I've made a choice, it's done. I have learned my lesson to never buy a first year vehicle and trust the whole montra of "million miles" of testing. I have another GM vehicle that I be using as my daily driver and will hopefully be able to enjoy the vette' for what it is. I certainly wasn't able to enjoy the cruze for what it was.


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen !
> 
> Freaking guy, i want my car to die now.


Picture or what didn't happen? lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The vette sir lol


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Well owning that Corvette is gonna destroy your love of GM if you try to put 30k miles on it in the next two years by daily driving it. The Corvette is made to be a car you drive once a week jn the summer in a sunny day off work. Not an everyday work horse. 

It isnt gonna be reliable, the maintenance and parts costs are 10 times that of a cruze, or even your old cougar, and expect to pay hundreds more a month in gas. 

I really hope that you plan to buy something else to drive to work everyday and just keep the vette in the garage.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

silverls said:


> Well owning that Corvette is gonna destroy your love of GM if you try to put 30k miles on it in the next two years by daily driving it. The Corvette is made to be a car you drive once a week jn the summer in a sunny day off work. Not an everyday work horse.
> 
> It isnt gonna be reliable, the maintenance and parts costs are 10 times that of a cruze, or even your old cougar, and expect to pay hundreds more a month in gas.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more clear with that decision. I have a Saturn Ion Redline, hence the screen name boostedirl meaning boosted ion redline. I would never dream of putting that many miles a year on a Corvette. I am a car enthusiast. The Saturn was my fun car while I drove the cruze. I put all of 500 miles on the saturn in the past two years because it only came out during the nice warm sunny days and the days I took it to the track. Now it will be my daily driver and obviously the vette' will be my fun car. Look, I'm excited about getting a corvette. However, what GM did is not what enabled me to get it. I'm just not happy about the 18 months of car payments that are lost on a faulty vehicle. No one is going to change my opinion on that. Oh, and I will post pics if you'd like when I take delivery of it next month.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear with that decision. I have a Saturn Ion Redline, hence the screen name boostedirl meaning boosted ion redline. I would never dream of putting that many miles a year on a Corvette. I am a car enthusiast. The Saturn was my fun car while I drove the cruze. I put all of 500 miles on the saturn in the past two years because it only came out during the nice warm sunny days and the days I took it to the track. Now it will be my daily driver and obviously the vette' will be my fun car. Look, I'm excited about getting a corvette. However, what GM did is not what enabled me to get it. I'm just not happy about the 18 months of car payments that are lost on a faulty vehicle. No one is going to change my opinion on that. Oh, and I will post pics if you'd like when I take delivery of it next month.


Looking forward to the pics. Please do post them.

I know how you feel btw. Bought my 2nd car right out of college, a 2005 Bonneville GXP. 45,800 miles on it, and bought an extended warranty from Nissan since that was the dealer that sold me the car. I sold it under 4 years and 41k miles later right before the warranty expired, with a tally of $7,200 in repairs that were covered, over $1000 that were not, and leaking sending and returning oil cooler AND power steering lines, the former of which were leaking onto the exhaust manifold and causing the cabin to smell like burned oil. 

Trust me, I feel your pain. I've owned a lemon before. Just know that every manufacturer has lemons. You will never be immune to the chances of it, but you're on the right track not buying the first year of a new car model. The 2012s have been great for just about everyone here.

Best of luck with the Vette. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

boostedirl said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear with that decision. I have a Saturn Ion Redline, hence the screen name boostedirl meaning boosted ion redline. I would never dream of putting that many miles a year on a Corvette. I am a car enthusiast. The Saturn was my fun car while I drove the cruze. I put all of 500 miles on the saturn in the past two years because it only came out during the nice warm sunny days and the days I took it to the track. Now it will be my daily driver and obviously the vette' will be my fun car. Look, I'm excited about getting a corvette. However, what GM did is not what enabled me to get it. I'm just not happy about the 18 months of car payments that are lost on a faulty vehicle. No one is going to change my opinion on that. Oh, and I will post pics if you'd like when I take delivery of it next month.


Actually, i posted that before i saw your post saying it would not be a dd. (Woops). 

I love the Ion Redline. Almost bought one from a friendbbefore i bought my cruze. Its nice, stage 2 pullys, dual pass option b, i prefer them to the cobalts

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

boostedirl said:


> Until anyone on here is put in this position, you won't understand.


Don't think you're the only person that's been put in this position. I battled GM for 2 years on a 98 pickup with drive train problems. When they did finally get tired of trying to fix it, they offered rough trade in for a truck that was 2 years old with 18k miles. In the end I had to keep the truck and went after market on the transmission, drive line, and rear end. Was I frustrated? **** yes. However, over all that year of the truck is known to be nearly rock solid. I just got a bad one. 

I'm still failing to see where you lost money.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> I'm still failing to see where you lost money.


Best I can figure, he's not happy because GM didn't give him free use of a car for 18 months. 

And he claims none of us have been in his situation. Here's the laundry list I can recall off the top of my head for my '07 Saturn Vue Hybrid:

-Three hybrid battery pack replacements, including one that leaked and required the battery tray to be stripped and repainted
- Two hybrid controller unit replacements
- Three months of driving with the hybrid system not operating when they didn't have replacement batteries available
- Water pump failure at about 60,000 miles (covered under power-train warranty)
- Two alternator failures, one of which caused the belt to seize briefly, causing the air conditioning compressor to fail too
- Air conditioning compressor (the 2nd one) literally disintegrated at 65,000 miles. That was out-of-warranty.
- Ignition lock cylinder required out-of-warranty replacement at the same time as the 2nd A/C compressor failure

There were days when I *wished* the brakes would fail so I could put that car out of its misery...

But I bought a "new tech" first generation product from GM. I honestly expected a few hiccups when I bought it, but not the lame POS that Vue turned out to be. On the plus side, the older-designed Vues had a tremendous amount of interior cargo space for a vehicle that had exterior dimensions almost identical to a Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think we've beaten this one to death. The posts are getting to the point where I can see the OP getting a bit frustrated and irritated with the responses. The reasons were given and Jeff has purchased a new vehicle. If anyone wants to continue sharing stories of the lemons they've owned in the past, you're more than welcome to create a new thread for it in the off-topic section. 

Jeff, if you want this thread unlocked, let me know and I'll unlock it for you. Otherwise, I think we're pretty much done here.


----------

